# Installato gentoo...alcuni problemi....

## Raffo

ciao a tutti, sono riuscito ad installare gentoo stage3+grp, ora sto dal mio pc (finalmente!) con kde che funziona perfettamente....ho solo un problema e qualche consiglio da chiedere: prima di tutto vorrei sapere come settare l'audio(ho una soundblaster live), nn riesco a farlo, se faccio "#emerge emu10k1"  mi dice che il driver è solo per il kernel 2.4.x e che quindi nn può essere installato....che cosa devo fare?? 

vorrei anche sapere come settare samba, per condividere i file con il pc server della rete e cosa devo fare per ottimizzare/aggiornare il sistema.....grazie anticipatamente di tutto!!

----------

## n3mo

Per l'audio:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

samba:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml

Per l'ottimizzazione del sistema, le flag USE, la localizzazione, ecc. parti da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ e guarda la documentazione, è molto vasta e altrettanto ben fatta.  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

grazie per i link, ma nn riesco proprio a emergere emu10k1 che è il driver per la mia scheda....come posso fare???

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Se usi il kernel 2.6 non devi emergere emu10k1. Io ho semplicemente compilato come modulo nel kernel ALSA e il relativo driver (lo trovi sotto la voce device drivers/sound/pci, mi pare, o una cosa così. E poi ho seguito barbaramente la guida di ALSA di cui al link sopra. Nient'altro.

----------

## Raffo

io ho seguito la guida, ma nn riesco ad eseguire amixer....mi dice 

```
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

nn riesco a capire cosa devo modificare.....

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Hai compilato il DevFS nel kernel?

----------

## Raffo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Hai compilato il DevFS nel kernel?

 

si, nn l'avevo compilato e infatti nn riuscivo a montare il cdrom, ma poi l'ho configulato e ricompilato....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> si, nn l'avevo compilato e infatti nn riuscivo a montare il cdrom, ma poi l'ho configulato e ricompilato....

 

Ma perche' lo vuoi mergiare? Compila quello che trovi nel kernel (ALSA) e compila anche l'emulazione oss.

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   si, nn l'avevo compilato e infatti nn riuscivo a montare il cdrom, ma poi l'ho configulato e ricompilato.... 
> 
> Ma perche' lo vuoi mergiare? Compila quello che trovi nel kernel (ALSA) e compila anche l'emulazione oss.

 

si ok, ma "amixer" nn va.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> si ok, ma "amixer" nn va.....

 

Hai messo l'emulazione oss? hai caricato il modulo?

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   si ok, ma "amixer" nn va..... 
> 
> Hai messo l'emulazione oss? hai caricato il modulo?

 

credo proprio di si, ho seguito tutti i passi della guida.....

----------

## X-Drum

ho avuto lo stesso problema tempo fa:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162592&highlight=

non è difficile da risolvere e alsa rispetto ad Oss è piu' prestante

----------

## Raffo

ho riprovato a fare tutto, quando faccio

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

ecco cosa esce fuori:

```
 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-emu10k1

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.

 * Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

```

nn so se può essere utile.......ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dice che non trova il modulo snd_emu10k1 l'hai compilato nel kernel?

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dice che non trova il modulo snd_emu10k1 l'hai compilato nel kernel?

 

oddio, spero di si...se riesci, dimmi cosa devo aver attivato...nel caso ricompilo...

ho purtroppo anche un altro problema: mi monta il cdrom in modo strano, una volta inserito il cd nn riesco più a tirarlo fuori, ci riesco solo da root digitando il comando "eject"...dove può essere il problema?? cosa devo attivare per masterizzare (visto che è un masterizzatore)??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> oddio, spero di si...se riesci, dimmi cosa devo aver attivato...nel caso ricompilo..

 

```
Device Drivers  --->   Sound  --->  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

                           <M> OSS Mixer API                                                 

                           <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                          

                           PCI devices  --->

                           <M> EMU10K1 (SB Live! & Audigy, E-mu APS) 
```

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho purtroppo anche un altro problema: mi monta il cdrom in modo strano

 

Non te lo monta in modo strano solo che prima di toglierlo devi dare

```
$ umount /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   oddio, spero di si...se riesci, dimmi cosa devo aver attivato...nel caso ricompilo.. 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->   Sound  --->  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 
> 
> ...

 

nn era selezionato emu10k1.....ora lo seleziono e ricompilo, ma prima dimmi per piacere una cosa: per usare il masterizzatore devo compilare qualche cosa di particolare nel kernel?? e per configurare la condivisione locale di file in lan?? grazie, così ricompilo il kernel una volta per tutte....ah, posso ricompilare il kernel da terminale mentre è in esecuzione kde?? ciao, grazie di tutto!!!

----------

## Raffo

cmq al boot mi dice anche mount: device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write protected, mounting read only...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh il cdrom è normale che sia readonly!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa se rispondo solo adesso

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> per usare il masterizzatore devo compilare qualche cosa di particolare nel kernel??

 

No con il 2.6. basta che hai messo il modulo ide-cd.

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> e per configurare la condivisione locale di file in lan??

 

cerca nel forum che ci sono dei topic al riguard io non posso esserti molto d'aiuto qui. Penso che devi compilare il supporto NFS (network file sistem).[/quote]

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ah, posso ricompilare il kernel da terminale mentre è in esecuzione kde?? ciao, grazie di tutto!!!

 

Chiaramente si  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Raffo

perfetto, sono riuscito a settare sia l'audio che la rete lan....ora mi rimane solo da installare un po' di roba e di cercare di far funzionare per bene il mount del cd rom...una volta che infilo il cd ormai nn lo tolgo più neanche facendo l'unmount, mi dice devide busy....bah....ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto dato e in particolare fedeliallalinea, sempre pronto a rispondere....grazie!!!

----------

## Raffo

mi potete dire che cosa debbo fare per aggiornare il sistema?? tipo emerge sync, emerge world o roba simile, nn so bene di cosa si tratti.....ho installato gentoo con stage 3 e grp, quindi nn dovrei avere un sistema molto aggiornato...ancora grazie, siete magnifici!!

----------

## n3mo

Probabilmente ti dice device busy perchè qualche applicazione usa il device, o perchè ti trovi all'interno della directory in cui hai montato il device, ricordati poi che vuoi fare il mount o l'umount di device da utente, o usi sudo o devi settare le opzioni del device stesso in /etc/fstab in modo che comprendano "user"  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi potete dire che cosa debbo fare per aggiornare il sistema??

 

Io faccio

```
# emerge sync

# emerge -UD world
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> ora mi rimane solo da installare un po' di roba e di cercare di far funzionare per bene il mount del cd rom...una volta che infilo il cd ormai nn lo tolgo più neanche facendo l'unmount, mi dice devide busy

 

Se vuoi ti mando direttamente la mia righa dell'fstab relativa al cd (cdr, dvd, dvdr, quello che vuoi) chiaramente sostituisci /mnt/dvdr con la directory dove vuoi montare il dvd

Così ti dovrebbe funzionare

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/dvdr	iso9660		noauto,ro,user			0 0

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   mi potete dire che cosa debbo fare per aggiornare il sistema?? 
> 
> Io faccio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sono processi molto lunghi vero?? 

ho emerso gimp facendo normalmente # emerge gimp, nn ho avuto problemi, solo che mi ha installato la vers 1.2, siccome uso moltissimo gimp, vorrei avere la vers 2.0...come faccio?? per oggi nn vi torturo più, ancora grazie, ciao!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Devi lanciare

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv gimp

```

(la p tra le opzioni è per --pretend, ti fa solo vedere cosa installerebbe, per installarlo davvero toglila)

Questo serve perchè è un pacchetto masked, ovvero un pacchetto la cui stabilità non è ancora accertata al 100% (o una percentuale accettabile vicina ad essa  :Smile:  )

Magari guarda man portage e/o man emerge per ulteriori delucidazioni visto che sono abbastanza essenziali per il funzionamento di gentoo

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusa....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv gimp 
> 
> 

 

Questo va bene se usi un'architettura x86 chiaramente, altrimenti sostituisci con ~latuaarchitettura (magari hai un athlon64 e ti facevo installare quella per x86)...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Scusa....
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv gimp 
> ...

 

In teoria questo è giusto, ma facendo cosi ti incasini un po' la vita...

Si perchè emergi gimp ~x86 ma quando poi dai un 

```
#emerge -uDav world

```

 ti riporterebbe gimp alla 1.2 (o quello che è la versione stabile), se invece fai

```
#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uDav world

```

ti mette le versioni instabili di tutto quello che ti aggiorna.

Dovresti invece crearti un file /etc/portage/packages.keywords e scriverci

```
>=media-gfx/gimp ~x86

```

Così usa la versione instabile solo di gimp. e lo emergi con emerge gimp  :Wink: 

spero che sia utile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma infatti faccio solitamente

```
emerge -vDU world
```

così non esiste il problema... (perchè mettere la u quando puoi mettere la U?  :Very Happy:  )

Mettere la roba in package.keywords va bene ma serve se emergi un sacco di roba masked, se ti serve solo gimp lo sai e ti conviene fare in quel modo, almeno secondo il mio gusto personale... ogni consiglio è chiaramente sempre ben accetto   :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso hai fatto bene a farlo notare perchè io non ci avrei mai pensato a dirlo (ormai sono abituato troppo male)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Dovresti invece crearti un file /etc/portage/packages.keywords e scriverci
> 
> ```
> >=media-gfx/gimp ~x86
> 
> ...

 

Questa e' la soluzione migliore secondo me.

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ma infatti faccio solitamente
> 
> ```
> emerge -vDU world
> ```
> ...

 

Perchè la -U è deprecata ( o cosi ho letto in qualche post, non mi ricordo se inglese o italiano) e sconsigliata: praticamente se portage vuole riportarti qalche pacchetto a una versione piu bassa, si vede che un motivo c'è... magari hanno scoperto dei problemi che pensavano che non ci fossero con la versione nuova.

Quindi perchè buttare via questa feature per nulla???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Perchè la -U è deprecata

 

Si effettivamente da quando c'e' il file keywords non ha piu' molto senso la -U visto che se vuoi un pacchetto in keywords lo aggiungi li.

----------

## Raffo

grazie ragazzi, ho deciso di optare per la soluzione proposta da =DvD=....ma è normale che nn ho la directory portage in etc?? la devo creare vero??

----------

## =DvD=

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> grazie ragazzi, ho deciso di optare per la soluzione proposta da =DvD=....ma è normale che nn ho la directory portage in etc?? la devo creare vero??

 

Io ho dovuto crearla... ti copio i files che c'ho io cosi ti fai un idea di come funziona... (il fatto che non ci sia di default spaventa un po', è vero!)

```
lazypenguin / # ls /etc/portage/

package.keywords  package.unmask  package.use
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
lazypenguin / # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2 ~x86

>=net-p2p/mldonkey ~x86

>=media-gfx/gimp ~x86
```

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```
lazypenguin / # cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2

=media-video/realone-1
```

/etc/portage/package.use

```
lazypenguin / # cat /etc/portage/package.use

>=net-www/links -X

>=net-dialup/rp-pppoe -X

>=dev-java/blackdown-jdk -doc
```

----------

## Raffo

scusami che sono pignolo, ma in un tuo post dici di creare packages.keywords e in un altro package.keywords....qual è quello giusto???[/b]

----------

## =DvD=

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> scusami che sono pignolo, ma in un tuo post dici di creare packages.keywords e in un altro package.keywords....qual è quello giusto???[/b]

 

ops!

Quello dove ti faccio l'ls e il cat dei files!!

man portage && man emerge && info portage && info emerge ecc ecc cmq rispondono a tante domande   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sourcez

A questo indirizzo http://www.gentoo.it/tips/portagetips.html troverai molti consigli utili sul portage

----------

## Raffo

ho fatto l'emerge come consigliato ed ho installato gimp 2.0 solo che se digito gimp da shell mi apre l'1.2.5!! cosa devo fare per far partire il 2.0??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho fatto l'emerge come consigliato ed ho installato gimp 2.0 solo che se digito gimp da shell mi apre l'1.2.5!! cosa devo fare per far partire il 2.0??

 

gimp-2.0

----------

